# *77



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Anybody else get this E-mail. Has anyone tried it or have used it.

*DO NOT USE *77 IN MASSACHUSETTS. USE 911 ON YOUR MOBILE TELECOMMUNICATIONS DEVICE FOR EMERGENCIES (~Crvtte65)
*

I knew about the red light on cars, but not the *77 
It was about 1:00 p.m in the afternoon, and Lauren was driving to visit a friend.. An UNMARKED police car pulled up behind her and put his lights on.. Lauren's parents have always told her never to pull over for an unmarked car on the side of the road, but rather to wait until they get to a gas station, etc.

Lauren had actually listened to her parents advice, and promptly called *77 on her cell phone to tell the police dispatcher that she would not pull over right away. She proceeded to tell the dispatcher that there was an unmarked police car with a flashing red light on his roof top behind her.. The dispatcher checked to see if there were police cars where she was and there weren't, and he told her to keep driving, remain calm and that he had back up already on the way..

Ten minutes later 4 cop cars surrounded her and the unmarked car behind her. One policeman went to her side and the others surrounded the car behind. They pulled the guy from the car and tackled him to the ground. The man was a convicted rapist and wanted for other crimes...

I never knew about the  *77 Cell Phone Feature, but especially for a woman alone in a car, you should not pull over for an unmarked car.. Apparently police have to respect your right to keep going to a safe place.

*Speaking to a service representative at ** Bell ** Mobility confirmed that *77 was a direct link to State trooper info.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*77 or *SP on your wireless phone is another form of 911 that is routed to the state police.


----------



## Duramax911 (Jan 15, 2008)

*77 (*SP) or *677 (*MSP) should not be used to report incidents like that. Yes, they are routed to the State Police, however the GPS information from the mobile phone can not be captured. Any suspicious vehicle or other roadway emergency should be reported via 911. If you notice the signs along every major highway in the commonwealth has been changed to "Dial 911 for Emergencies" rather than *SP or *MSP


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Duramax911 said:


> *77 (*SP) or *677 (*MSP) should not be used to report incidents like that. Yes, they are routed to the State Police, however the GPS information from the mobile phone can not be captured. Any suspicious vehicle or other roadway emergency should be reported via 911. If you notice the signs along every major highway in the commonwealth has been changed to "Dial 911 for Emergencies" rather than *SP or *MSP


Good to know, that way the E911 features work.


----------



## Duramax911 (Jan 15, 2008)

Exactly, there is nothing more frustrating than trying to figure out where someone is when they still use the *MSP or *SP when if they dialed 911 the GPS information would be right on the screen


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

amazes me that a TROOPER doesnt know that..................


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, very frustrating CHAINLETTER. They're almost all fake/exaggerated/fear-mongering. 

*77 and *MSP are very frustrating. All *77 go to MSP GHQ Framingham and all *MSP go to SP Northampton dispatch. It is an antiquated system that still goes to a 911 call-taker, but not the appropriate region (troop). The State has been trying to STOP people from using this method through PSAs and sign changing for some time now and eventually it will not be in service anymore. Unfortunately in Rhode Island especially *77 is touted as the number to report drunk drivers / breakdowns and they have PSAs and signs encouraging the use of it. While the number of this calls continually decreases, the southeast of the state hears alot of Rhode Island radio and continue to use it.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DO *NOT CALL *77. If you are in a serious, serious emergency and call that, no one can call you back, do a call trace or HELP YOU IF YOU DISCONNECT. *There have been rapes in progress in the past, serious domestics, suicides.. YOU NAME IT. and if there is no call back info? No help. POSSIBLY a phase 2 location, IF YOU ARE LUCKY but that is all. Let everyone know to NOT call *77 anymore ... it is an old line.

*******************DIAL 911 ALWAYS**************************


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

oh yah..... the old Phase 2 location.....

Sorry, we only have ONE Phase at the mall. It's called Code *BROWN* !!!!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Please leave out how you guys get stuck cleaning the bathrooms on your "details" .. kthxbye.



Sniper said:


> oh yah..... the old Phase 2 location.....
> 
> Sorry, we only have ONE Phase at the mall. It's called Code *BROWN* !!!!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mtc said:


> *C*annot *U*nderstand *N*ormal *T*hinking award winner...


 LMFAO!! :L: :L: I absolutely LOVE that!!! Thanks mtc!


L4G81 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DO *NOT CALL *77. If you are in a serious, serious emergency and call that, no one can call you back, do a call trace or HELP YOU IF YOU DISCONNECT. *There have been rapes in progress in the past, serious domestics, suicides.. YOU NAME IT. and if there is no call back info? No help. POSSIBLY a phase 2 location, IF YOU ARE LUCKY but that is all. Let everyone know to NOT call *77 anymore ... it is an old line.
> 
> *******************DIAL 911 ALWAYS**************************


 I dont want big brother finding me! You keep tryin to get your info for the man!!!


Sniper said:


> oh yah..... the old Phase 2 location.....
> 
> Sorry, we only have ONE Phase at the mall. It's called Code *BROWN* !!!!!!!


 Sorry brother but that would definately be a Phase 2. Phase 1 is a golden color! 


L4G81 said:


> kthxbye.


 OH! Thats right I dont have a cell................ I'm a pot hole!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

You have SERIOUS issues .. that is ALL I am going to say. Oh that and I'm going to carry a gun when I go out with you and Stbbrn in the future. HAHAHA.  Thanks for the laughs Fra .. AS ALWAYS.



fra444 said:


> LMFAO!! :L: :L: I absolutely LOVE that!!! Thanks mtc!
> 
> I dont want big brother finding me! You keep tryin to get your info for the man!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

fra444 said:


> OH! Thats right I dont have a cell................ I'm a pot hole!


Oh noooo... you're tire's all flat an junk!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sniper said:


> amazes me that a TROOPER doesnt know that..................


 Exuse the FUCK out of me.

So if you wanna take cheap shots.

I am a Trooper and you are not so suck on that.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA .. the language, attitude and "who's balls are bigger then who's"... are *NOT* necessary ... really ... take a joke for christ sake.



DEI8 said:


> Exuse the FUCK out of me.
> 
> So if you wanna take cheap shots.
> 
> I am a Trooper and you are not so suck on that.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

DEI8 said:


> Exuse the FUCK out of me.
> 
> So if you wanna take cheap shots.
> 
> I am a Trooper and you are not so suck on that.


Wow, a little touchy are we?

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

L4G81 said:


> WHOA, WHOA, WHOA .. the language, attitude and "who's balls are bigger then who's"... are *NOT* necessary ... really ... take a joke for christ sake.





OfficerObie59 said:


> Wow, a little touchy are we?
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.


Yea I am a little touchy.

Normally everything rolls off my back, I can take about anything.

BUT

I am on about five doses of Tylenol Cold, half a container of vicks three days into the PIG flu. plus three kids 7,5,3 plus a wife with the same sucking the life out of you HOG flu.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> Yea I am a little touchy.
> 
> Normally everything rolls off my back, I can take about anything.
> 
> ...


Then I recommend getting off the computer taking a break and taking a nap. Come back when you're more cheery.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

kttref said:


> Then I recommend getting off the computer taking a break and taking a nap. Come back when you're more cheery.


Soon. been sleeping on and off for three days. Trying to set a new avatar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

1) Stealing Obie's road jobs.......
2) Shitting on and giving a complex to a MALL COP ?????
3) ...

What's *NEXT* Trooper DEI8?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sniper said:


> 1) Stealing Obie's road jobs.......
> 2) Shitting on and giving a complex to a MALL COP ?????
> 3) ...
> 
> What's *NEXT* Trooper DEI8?


1. It's not me trying to steel Obies road jobs....

2. Got no issues with anyone who wants to be a mall cop. If you like your job then thats the best job in the world.

3. You tell me whats next Mr Sniper.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

DEI8 said:


> Exuse the FUCK out of me.
> 
> So if you wanna take cheap shots.
> 
> I am a Trooper and you are not so suck on that.


DEI8 Dont let SNAPPER HEAD get to you. He once accused me of divulging information before it hit the media...Now he is known by me as Snapper

PS good post I did not realize the difference in the two cell phone emergency numbers...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> DEI8 Dont let SNAPPER HEAD get to you. He once accused me of divulging information before it hit the media...Now he is known by me as Snapper
> 
> PS good post I did not realize the difference in the two cell phone emergency numbers...


Jeesh. You still losing sleep over THAT ??????? :clock:

Is there a statute of limitations on Masscops ballbusting ???


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

D.R.A.M.A ....... <sigh>


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If * 77 doesnt work try *V*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

How about we all settle down, huh?

I think the "Senate 1006" thread gave us our devisive issue of the week. At least I find that a bit more of an intricate issue than whether or not to dial *77 or 911.

Question though: Couldn't MSP have wireless carriers reroute *77 and *MSP as a front for 911? For example, if you dial either, the system sees it as a 911 call and triggers the locator?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Question though: Couldn't MSP have wireless carriers reroute *77 and *MSP as a front for 911? For example, if you dial either, the system sees it as a 911 call and triggers the locator?


I think there is a unit staffed by guys out of the 78th and 79th RTTs that are working on that.........


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I think there is a unit staffed by guys out of the 78th and 79th RTTs that are working on that.........


How can I get into that high speed low drag unit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

BRION24 said:


> How can I get into that high speed low drag unit!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

The best is when they get reprimanded for giving the cell phones to their kids, and yet have a history of over TWENTY times of calling ... in one ear and out the other ... ignorance at it's finest .. 



mtc said:


> Well I'd rather the carriers worked on a way to fry the phones the crack mommies give thier progeny to play with... and we have to listen to "goo-goo-slobbbbberrrr-goo-shriek-giggle" 25 times a shift!


----------



## Duramax911 (Jan 15, 2008)

How about getting the cellular providers to disable phones that do not have service/contract associated with them. There is nothing more frustrating than a someone giving a young child a phone to play with that only dials 911 and then racks up a 20 on the history.........


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mtc said:


> Well I'd rather the carriers worked on a way to fry the phones the crack mommies give thier progeny to play with... and we have to listen to "goo-goo-slobbbbberrrr-goo-shriek-giggle" 25 times a shift!





L4G81 said:


> The best is when they get reprimanded for giving the cell phones to their kids, and yet have a history of over TWENTY times of calling ... in one ear and out the other ... ignorance at it's finest ..





Duramax911 said:


> How about getting the cellular providers to disable phones that do not have service/contract associated with them. There is nothing more frustrating than a someone giving a young child a phone to play with that only dials 911 and then racks up a 20 on the history.........


 Why in the world are you three complaining!! Shouldnt you want to hear from the children YOU are supporting?!?!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

See this is where I miss my moderating ability.... Listening to grown btich and insult each other. Should be CLOSED.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

911 should be like crying wolf...abuse it and lose it...

oh, you're getting raped in your house? too bad timmy prank called us, with you in the house, 4 times last week....

knuckles the axe maimer outside the front door? call the fire dept, directly though because 911 doesn't work for you anymore, service abuser!


and while you're at it, for wasting my tax money to investigate false emergencies, sodomize yourself with a traffic light while reciting the pledge of allegiance backwards


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Well I'd rather the carriers worked on a way to fry the phones the crack mommies give thier progeny to play with... and we have to listen to "goo-goo-slobbbbberrrr-goo-shriek-giggle" 25 times a shift!


Dispatchers at many College and University PDs get these calls as well, sadly the caller is often between 18-22.


----------

